# 1680x1050



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

With linux I have xrandr output 1680x1050, so I exactly know, that my card support this resolution.

But I just installed FreeBSD and x11/xorg-minimal from ports and have max resolution 1280x1024

How to solve? (


----------



## izotov (Aug 9, 2012)

Try configuring X11: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.
Once you have an xorg.conf you can set the exact resolution you want:

```
Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device     "Card0"
Monitor    "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
	Viewport  0 0
	Depth     24
	Modes     "1680x1050"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Consult the handbook!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2012)

You're probably using the vesa(4) driver. Install the correct driver for your videocard.


----------



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

yes, vesa...
I've installed from ports x86-video-ati driver for my radeon x1600, but how to enable it instead of vesa?


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2012)

It should get used by default as long as you don't specify another driver via the xorg.conf file.

Adam


----------



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

*I*f *I* leave 
	
	



```
Driver "vesa"
```
 - nothing changes, if *I* comment this string - *I* can't start X


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2012)

If you have a Device section, you need to specify a driver (in this case radeon).  If you remove the Device section entirely (or remove the xorg.conf file), it should use the radeon driver.


----------



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

SOLVED!
The solution is 
[Cmd=]Xorg --configure[/Cmd]
after installation new driver to get new xorg.conf (correct string is radeonhd)

Thanks to all, guys, for your responses. I'm very appreciate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2012)

radeonhd is deprecated. It hasn't seen any new development in years. If it works, feel free to use it, but just be sure to realize that it will likely not work in future versions of Xorg.

Adam


----------

